# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  The Men Who Built America: Frontiersmen

## Rickity Plumber

This is a new documentary on History Channel. I watched it last night. It was really good!


I started where the Revolution begins, as the outbreak of war spreads beyond the  colonies into the remote frontier. Also Daniel Boones life-or-death struggle for the future of his settlement becomes a fight for the future of  America.


Even though DiCraprio had a hand in this, the narration by actual American History "historians" make it easy to understand. If you remember, DiCraprio also stared in that movie about a frontiersman who got mauled by a grizzly bear and crawled a hundred miles or so back to his fort in North Dakota. 

I hope if you are interested in American History like I am, that you will be watching this show.

----------

Daily Bread (03-09-2018),Joe (03-08-2018),Old Navy (03-08-2018),Swedgin (03-08-2018),Tennyson (03-08-2018),usfan (03-08-2018)

----------


## usfan

I have not seen it, yet, but will, on your recommendation. 

I was shocked..  SHOCKED, I say, by the blatant misogyny of the title.   :Wink:

----------

JustPassinThru (03-08-2018)

----------


## Coolwalker

Most were Scots-Irish.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I have not seen it, yet, but will, on your recommendation. 
> 
> I was shocked..  SHOCKED, I say, by the blatant misogyny of the title.


The women came later. Even in Daniel Boone's opening of the Kentucky frontier. The men went first to make it safe for the women. Women were actually admired for their role in culture. Boonesboro, Kentucky began as a fort to protect the women and children.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Most were Scots-Irish.


Yes, however Boone was given a choice of debtors prison or taking a group of men west to the Kentucky frontier by a judge who had scarfed up this territory (on paper anyhow) and wanted to, you guessed it, become rich from the profits of furs. 

Imagine that.

----------

sargentodiaz (03-10-2018)

----------


## Old Tex

We have on demand viewing so I'll check it out after I wake the wife up. 

I'm probably the only person that didn't know this but I'll pass it on. When accurate movies are made of those times generally the man walks up front with the wife behind carrying all of their worldly goods. Looks sexist as hell. But the guy is there to protect the wife. He has one shot & is then expected to delay whatever the threat is while the women drops the stuff & has a chance to run away. I found that fact darned interesting in one of those historical shows.

----------

Rickity Plumber (03-08-2018),sargentodiaz (03-10-2018)

----------


## usfan

There is a story in my family lore of a family that was attacked by Indians, at that time and place. The men were killed and the younger women and children captured as spoils. A woman was scalped and left for dead, but survived. She was taken in by another pioneer family, and the Indians avoided her. She was feared for her stamina. 

The enmity between the pioneers and natives is usually downplayed,  in modern revisionist history.  Killings were very common outcomes, in chance meetings between them.

----------

Dave37 (03-08-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

_The Revenant_ was the true story of Hugh Glass who trekked 2 hundred miles after being mauled by a grizzly bear in 1823. Google Hugh Glass.

This was very accurately portrayed by DiCrapprio and from what I have read, he wants accuracy in his work. 

I could not think of the name of the movie when I first started this thread.

----------

Dave37 (03-08-2018)

----------


## Dave37

> Most were Scots-Irish.


DB was supposedly Welsh-English but it is said that immigrants of Scot Irish moved to the mountains because the English had settled the flat land. But I dunno, seems like there was still a lot of flatland in 1700's, so maybe they just liked the mountains.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I have not seen it, yet, but will, on your recommendation. 
> 
> I was shocked..  SHOCKED, I say, by the blatant misogyny of the title.


_The miners came in '49

The whores in '51.

They rolled upon the barroom floor...

Thus came the Native Son._

FWIW, I trust NOTHING from the misnamed History Channel.  If they put a time signal in their broadcast, I'd check my watch.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

It was freedom and the chance to own a piece of land to those at the early stages of American re-settlement from Europe.

Over there all the land was owned by others and having a chance in America at free and clear land was a risk many were willing to take. 

Let me weigh the options:

Europe without a chance at freedom and land ownership or taking a chance on the American frontier that was ripe of all kinds of obstacles.

I know I would have settled for the American frontier if I lived back then.

----------

usfan (03-08-2018)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> We have on demand viewing so I'll check it out after I wake the wife up. 
> 
> I'm probably the only person that didn't know this but I'll pass it on. When accurate movies are made of those times generally the man walks up front with the wife behind carrying all of their worldly goods. Looks sexist as hell. But the guy is there to protect the wife. He has one shot & is then expected to delay whatever the threat is while the women drops the stuff & has a chance to run away. I found that fact darned interesting in one of those historical shows.


I ran that idea by my wife.  She is still rolling on the floor laughing.

----------


## Katzndogz

I saw that show.  It was very well done.  

Now for the end of story.   Because of his exploration, Daniel Boone claimed ownership of tens of thousands of acres in the Kentucky Territory.  Unfortunately, a surveyor with a ton of attorneys wanted the same territory.   George Washington tied Boone up in court for years over ownership of that land.  Boone eventually lost and died destitute and living with his son.

I looked for the names of Hero Frontiersmen of the Ohio territory and didn't find any.  More forgotten men.  Men like Lewis Wetzel, Sam Brady, Sam McCollough and heroic women like Betty Zane and Lydia Boggs.  

Maybe there will be a part two that will finally honor these people also.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I saw that show.  It was very well done.  
> 
> Now for the end of story.   Because of his exploration, Daniel Boone claimed ownership of tens of thousands of acres in the Kentucky Territory.  Unfortunately, a surveyor with a ton of attorneys wanted the same territory.   George Washington tied Boone up in court for years over ownership of that land.  Boone eventually lost and died destitute and living with his son.
> 
> I looked for the names of Hero Frontiersmen of the Ohio territory and didn't find any.  More forgotten men.  Men like Lewis Wetzel, Sam Brady, Sam McCollough and heroic women like Betty Zane and Lydia Boggs.  
> 
> Maybe there will be a part two that will finally honor these people also.


There was "Mad" Anthony Wayne who has many buildings, schools etc named after him around the Toledo, Ohio area. He destroyed an Indian alliance at the Battle of Fallen Timbers outside Toledo as well. The Fort was built along the Maumee River outside Toledo and is the largest reconstructed fort today.



The largest monolithic structure behind the George Washington Monument in DC is located on an island in Lake Erie called South Bass Island. It commemorates Oliver Hazard Perry's victory over the British sailing ships during the War of 1812.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I saw that show.  It was very well done.  
> 
> 
> Maybe there will be a part two that will finally honor these people also.


It is supposed to be a series. Check it out here. The heroic women will be part of the series as well. 

About The Men Who Built America: Frontiersmen | HISTORY

----------


## Dave37

> I saw that show.  It was very well done.  
> 
> Now for the end of story.   Because of his exploration, Daniel Boone claimed ownership of tens of thousands of acres in the Kentucky Territory.  Unfortunately, a surveyor with a ton of attorneys wanted the same territory.   George Washington tied Boone up in court for years over ownership of that land.  Boone eventually lost and died destitute and living with his son.
> 
> I looked for the names of Hero Frontiersmen of the Ohio territory and didn't find any.  More forgotten men.  Men like Lewis Wetzel, Sam Brady, Sam McCollough and heroic women like Betty Zane and Lydia Boggs.  
> 
> Maybe there will be a part two that will finally honor these people also.


DB didn't die quite destitute, as he managed to pay off his debtors after petitioning Congress to acknowledge his Spanish holdings and lived out his life, if not rich in money, happy enough hunting and exploring as far as Yellowstone possibly.

----------

Rickity Plumber (03-09-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

Everyone knows that America was built by Muslims and black slaves.

----------


## sargentodiaz

> Everyone knows that America was built by Muslims and black slaves.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  According to Obozo and Calypso Louie.

----------

Retiredat50 (03-10-2018),Rickity Plumber (03-10-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Everyone knows that America was built by Muslims and black slaves.


Yes, didn't they have an integral part of the formation of the American landscape?




<sarcasm>

----------

Retiredat50 (03-10-2018)

----------


## Dave37

I just saw an excerpt from the show and I dunno, the west wasn't about individualism but collectivism? Sounds like revisionism to me.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I just saw an excerpt from the show and I dunno, the west wasn't about individualism but collectivism? Sounds like revisionism to me.


wut?


I thought it was about the great land grab that Jefferson was conniving in order to MAGA. Yep, "Collecting" more land and if that didn't work, take it from Mexico.

----------


## Dave37

> wut?
> 
> 
> I thought it was about the great land grab that Jefferson was conniving in order to MAGA. Yep, "Collecting" more land and if that didn't work, take it from Mexico.


Jefferson bought the land from France, Pres. Polk pushed the Mexican war  for a land grab though the Mexicans seem to be taking it back now.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Jefferson bought the land from France, Pres. Polk pushed the Mexican war  for a land grab though the Mexicans seem to be taking it back now.


Thanks, but I am familiar with the Westward expansion. I was being sarcastic about grabbing land from Mexico since they want it back now.

----------


## Dave37

> Thanks, but I am familiar with the Westward expansion. I was being sarcastic about grabbing land from Mexico since they want it back now.


I realized that after posting.

----------

Rickity Plumber (03-17-2018)

----------

